# What's the weather like, even in France Atm?



## gypo (Sep 14, 2017)

We are off on the ferry tomrw AM, crossing to Cain. We have 2 weeks to bimble about, I've been looking at the forecast and it's a bit iffy at the moment, can anyone there confirm Please? 
Cheers
D
Fecking auto correct, supposed  to say what's the weather like in France Atm in the title


----------



## Private (Sep 14, 2017)

*Was not good*

Left France a couple of days ago because weather was just like UK summer from top to bottom. 
Forecast was for it to remain same.
Now in Northern Spain and weather similar here too so still chasing the sun but heading west rather than directly south now.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 14, 2017)

We are down at the med apart from one day of rain, the weather has been good,today is warm but very windy


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Sep 14, 2017)

gypo said:


> We are off on the ferry tomrw AM, crossing to Cain. We have 2 weeks to bimble about, I've been looking at the forecast and it's a bit iffy at the moment, can anyone there confirm Please?
> Cheers
> D
> Fecking auto correct, supposed  to say what's the weather like in France Atm in the title


 
yes i can confirm its iffy, don't turn left, i have been here nearly 2 weeks (France,Belgium , south Holland,now on the Rhine in Rees Germany ) and it has rained almost every day.Have managed to get out and about though so don't let the weather put you off and if you only have 2 weeks don't go chasing the sun.
My trip so far

September 2017


----------



## gypo (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you all for the replies,,looks like I'll be heading south sooner than I thought.
Cheers all
G


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 14, 2017)

gypo said:


> We are off on the ferry tomrw AM, crossing to Cain. We have 2 weeks to bimble about, I've been looking at the forecast and it's a bit iffy at the moment, can anyone there confirm Please?
> Cheers
> D
> Fecking auto correct, supposed  to say what's the weather like in France Atm in the title



Presently in the Limousin/Auvergne region, Some rain, usually early to mid morning then fine and the same is forecast for the next couple of days. Temperatures are 12ish at night to 22 centigrade during the day, occasional breeze. We have been swimming in pools on some sites
no problem, also a fair bit of sight seeing.


 This is the view from the medieval stunning hilltop village of St Cirq Lapopie, over the River Lot Gorge.

Have fun, cheers:drive::cheers::goodluck:


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 14, 2017)

We arrived at Oistreham,Tuesday night.
It rained solid until we crossed the Loire at Nantes, midday.
By Poitiers, we were turning the Aircon on... We'd forgotten how, after such a bad summer.
Now at Sauzé Vaussis , on the market place aire... 110 miles north of Bordeaux,off the N10.
Shorts and sandals weather.
Had to put long sleeves on for a sunset stroll, through the town.
Odd showers forecast by Russian site, GISmeteo.... Usually pretty accurate,as they have spies everywhere.
We'll cross the Basque Country on Sunday... Fewer trucks.


----------



## Ironjaws (Sep 14, 2017)

Here in Brittany its been very unsettled this month but next week is starting to look a lot better - just when we're crossing the channel for a trip to Scotland.


----------



## redhand (Sep 15, 2017)

Sat on juno beach in Normandy having experienced themost horrendous thunder storm overnight. Can confirm weather has been poor since arrival on wWednesday, considered chasing the sun but decided to stick it out. Forecasts suggest improvement in a few days.


----------



## witzend (Sep 15, 2017)

Safe enough to say now weather in Brittany is terrible last 4 days 1 day heavy rain and since then long heavy showers and 10° at the moment


----------



## barryd (Sep 15, 2017)

Been out here for nearly three months and it's been a cracking summer.  Best I can remember for July and August but about a week ago summer seemed to give autumn a miss and go straight into winter.  The med coasts are warmer (not much) but you need to watch the wind as its been really windy.  I'm now in Lourdes where top temps will only be 17c today although its sunnier than forecast.  Before you start chasing the sun and rushing off it's worth looking at the whole if France and the surrounding countries as it's pretty grim everywhere.

Looks a bit better after Monday but not exactly tropical sadly.


----------



## runnach (Sep 15, 2017)

Weather does change this time of year, down south lots of flash flooding season is starting from past experience. Worth thinking about when parked up ,,,we lost 35 vans in Rocquebrune 2012,,,told it was a one off never happened since Victorian times ..guess what happened following year ? climate change perhaps

Holidaybreak self insure vans so 35 x2 @ £25000 a piece expensive exercise. 

Channa


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 15, 2017)

redhand said:


> Sat on juno beach in Normandy having experienced themost horrendous thunder storm overnight. Can confirm weather has been poor since arrival on wWednesday, considered chasing the sun but decided to stick it out. Forecasts suggest improvement in a few days.



Yeah, we left Sword beach aire, Hermanville, on Wednesday morning.
Weather was foul.
Better now though,resting at Sauzé  Vaussais . Lovely weather for walking, though.
Looks like cloud and rain over the weekend


----------



## Poacher (Sep 15, 2017)

Currently at Brantôme, weather is changeable - heavy shower at 9am then lovely day until a shower at 9pm.  Certainly much better when we arrived at Dieppe on Tuesday night.  Weather is said to improve in the next few days - we have 2 weeks left so all good.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 15, 2017)

I met a elderly lady today who was driving a stealth Mercedes Sprinter and had just returned from Italy, she said it was awful with VERY heavy rain and flooding, for most of the time she was there, it  only got better when she left the Country and came North through France. Today she got nice sunny day in Dover?????   Rather spoiled her holiday and that of her family who met her there for the fortnight.   She however really enjoys driving the Van but no intends to buy a proper  conversion. They were planning to buy a Dethleff motorhome and then her husband just died, leaving her alone. but she intends to carry on travelling and doing all the things they were going to do.  We often hear of those on here that lose their partner and just want to give up, so use her example and carry on and do the things you wanted to do, rain and snow as well.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 16, 2017)

Currently at Aigues mortes a beautiful walled medieval town, yesterday it was cloudy but warm, today it is blue skies and sunshine and very warm


----------



## The laird (Sep 16, 2017)

helen262 said:


> Currently at Aigues mortes a beautiful walled medieval town, yesterday it was cloudy but warm, today it is blue skies and sunshine and very warm



Hope the weather get warm for you Helen it might ease some pain ,hope you guys are good and catch up soon 
Regards


----------



## Al Sourer (Sep 16, 2017)

*Weather  (to be or not to be)  Keep heading South*

Hi We live south of Perpignan and the weather is still very mixed this morning 6 degrees!
Snow at 1500 metres.

Further south into Spain would suggest Teruel  wonderfull Spanish town not to far and you can wild camp inside the town opposite the Guardia Civil super safe! 23/25 degrees

Safe Travels

Al Sourer






gypo said:


> We are off on the ferry tomrw AM, crossing to Cain. We have 2 weeks to bimble about, I've been looking at the forecast and it's a bit iffy at the moment, can anyone there confirm Please?
> Cheers
> D
> Fecking auto correct, supposed  to say what's the weather like in France Atm in the title


----------



## barryd (Sep 16, 2017)

Been sunny in Lourdes but cooler than yesterday max 16c. Felt freezing out on the scooter today. 7c this morning.  We are planning a trip up the pass above Gavarnie but If its true about the snow we may not get there!  I've never known it this cold in late summer.  Your struggling to find anywhere in France over 20c max.

To think just two weeks ago we had everything open and limbs hanging out of the windows at midnight


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 16, 2017)

The laird said:


> Hope the weather get warm for you Helen it might ease some pain ,hope you guys are good and catch up soon
> Regards



It has been very warm and sunny here today, judging by other posts we must be in the best part of France at the moment


----------



## rockape (Sep 16, 2017)

Crossed over from Luxembourg and on to Bastogne, weather has been  all day and no rain.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 16, 2017)

We left south of Poitiers,in the cold and rain
Squally showers at regular intervals.
Were overnighting at Labenne, a croissant's throw from Capbteton. 
 was supposed to be stormy.
It was hot and sticky,when we arrived.. Opened everything up.
Now it's raining and it's either distant fireworks or thunder.
The threatened storms look like clearing and we should have a reasonable day,tomorrow, with showers and brisk westerly winds, through The Basque Country .


----------



## El Veterano (Sep 17, 2017)

Down here near Gourdon (Lot 46) it has been peeing it down today and heavy showers yesterday. Top temp about 15C and 7 - 9C at night.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 17, 2017)

Lovely day to cross the Basque Country.
Even had to remember how to turn on the air-conditioning.


----------



## runnach (Sep 17, 2017)

Take the shite weather in France over Dewsbury anyday ...bon voyage...

Channa


----------



## Private (Sep 17, 2017)

*First full dry day*

Today was the first full dry day in Spain for us since we arrived sometime last week (after leaving France to get away from the rain). 
Will be in Portugal tomorrow so the way it's being going I'm sure it will be waiting for us there!


----------



## El Veterano (Sep 18, 2017)

loulou said:


> Presently in the Limousin/Auvergne region, Some rain, usually early to mid morning then fine and the same is forecast for the next couple of days. Temperatures are 12ish at night to 22 centigrade during the day, occasional breeze. We have been swimming in pools on some sites
> no problem, also a fair bit of sight seeing.
> 
> View attachment 57753 This is the view from the medieval stunning hilltop village of St Cirq Lapopie, over the River Lot Gorge.
> ...



I trust you mean heated pools. The swimming pools around here (46 Lot) are currently 20C without heating and the the gite next door has had the heat pump running for nearly 2 weeks now. Air temp currently at 8am today 12C - ridiculous, never known it so bad in September.


----------



## barryd (Sep 18, 2017)

Yep it shows little sign of improvement. I keep watching the various weather sites and it was supposed to improve this week but now doesn't look as good.  We were supposed to be in Gavarnie now where I gather its as low as -1 in the early hours and snow further up.  I'm still marooned in Lourdes with a knackered van and crap weather.  Someone get me out of here before I find religion!! 

Mrs D is complaining her tan is fading and is bored. I'm quite happy sat in the van to be honest. It's a good van to sit in.  after months of charging about being stuck doing nothing is quite nice. I'm reluctant to go out on the scooter anyway now as I left my helmet out last night returning late in the dark and it's full of water


----------



## Private (Sep 18, 2017)

*Correction*



Private said:


> Today was the first full dry day in Spain for us since we arrived sometime last week (after leaving France to get away from the rain).
> Will be in Portugal tomorrow so the way it's being going I'm sure it will be waiting for us there!



It was a dry day but at 23:30 it rained so still no 24 hours dry. 
Portugal just same. Lots of rain and fog in run up to border. Not raining here but lots of cloud and it could rain anytime. 

I hear UK set for a heatwave - time to turn around.


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Sep 18, 2017)

Been here three weeks. And apart from a few days at the beginning g it has been tipping down every day. Came down via Orleans to the Aurverge, and now in Lot, visiting Pêche Merle tomorrow. Today is the first day there is some blue sky, had forgotten what that colour looked like. The dog is sick of being soggy LOL. Everyone keeps saying it will improve this week, fingers crossed. Has been colder and wetter than Scotland!
Just over two more weeks to go, so hope it warms up.
Cheers 
Roverdave and Lesley


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 18, 2017)

Down at Uzerche and it's absolutely glorious  :cool1:

Haven't needed any cash yet so not been to a ATM :dance:


----------



## Caz (Sep 18, 2017)

We were at Uzerche 4 days ago and it was wet.

Today on the Ile de Re it has been blue sky and sun all day. Best day we've had in a fortnight. Shame we are heading for home tomorrow.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 18, 2017)

We are in sommieres a wet start this morning,nice afternoon but raining again now but forecast to be sunny and warm for the rest of the week


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 18, 2017)

Was going to stay at Sommieres tomorrow but it's a bit out of the way so we'll do Mirepoix instead  :dance:


----------



## barryd (Sep 19, 2017)

It's improving in France but I don't think anywhere is likely to be "hot".

Got up into the high Pyrenees today and it's been a cracking day on the bike, plenty of sunshine but still cool especially high up. Despite the warnings of snow at 1500m there isn't any and we have been higher than that today.  There is snow but more like 2500+ metres.

Looks cracking up here tomorrow but no more than 20c.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 20, 2017)

We have just left Gordes where it was 29 degrees, palace well worth a visit if in the area, but not if you have a fear of heights


----------



## gypo (Sep 20, 2017)

We are here at the moment, sun is out, wine is flowing


----------



## Makzine (Sep 20, 2017)

gypo said:


> We are here at the moment, sun is out, wine is flowing
> View attachment 57901



That's good to know as we're going close to there next week :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Sep 20, 2017)

At last some blue sky and sunshine, so,of course I spent it underground in a grotte :raofl:  seriously, Cougniac cave was one of the most amazing things I have ever seen - awesome I. The true sense of the word.

Lesley


----------



## barryd (Sep 21, 2017)

Absolutely stunning day yesterday up at Gavarnie in the haute Pyrenees national park.  Went right up to the top of col de tent on the bike at 7500ft and sat on the tufty grass on the mountain top in the sunshine watching marmots while Mrs D walked the narrow path into Spain.  Amazing stars last night it was so clear.

Of over the col de Tourmelet today on the bike. About time. Must be worst September on record


----------



## witzend (Sep 21, 2017)

Enjoy your selves leave coming north until you have to raining again today in Brittany


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 22, 2017)

A very hot 33 today in Hauterives


----------



## barryd (Sep 22, 2017)

You must be in some kind of freaky micro climate heatwave up in Drome then Helen as meteo France is showing 22c max for the warmest parts of France today!  Lucky you, after three superb days of sunshine its tipping it down in the high Pyrenees and about 14c today. Weekend looks good though


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 22, 2017)

We should have stayed we have moved up to Beaune  which is showing 20 but it is getting quite late now but at least it is warm enough and dry


----------

